# Ever met an English Shepherd?



## Faux (Aug 5, 2013)

If you haven't, then you should know they're pretty goofy...

Meet Kobi Maru, my 11 month old English Shepherd.




































"No more pictures Mom!!"


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

Lovely photo's, Love the last one, he looks as if he is talking. LOL.


----------



## Faux (Aug 5, 2013)

Haha thank you! If he could talk all he would say is "Pet me pet me pet me pet me!"


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

He has such a lovely colouring, Such a happy looking dog.lol


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

yes love the look... what a sweetie..


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Never met one, but I'd like to as they're just so cool and cute! Yours is both cool and cute.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

No,but meet Border collies that looked pretty much just like that.


----------



## Faux (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you everyone  he definitely is a super happy boy!

They're pretty close to Border Collies, just a lot more relaxed, and usually thicker/bigger. My boy is unusually small.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Love them!! An (online) friend from another forum has one, and that dog is pretty much the best dog ever. I will probably have one at some point, after a second or third GSD lol. Although there is a fantastic breeder just 20 minutes away from me with a litter on the ground, and I am in LOVE with the little clear sable girl.

In temperament, disposition, and drives they are much closer to Aussies, but I agree that if I saw one in person I would assume BC mix.


----------



## Faux (Aug 5, 2013)

The clear sables are pretty cute! The breeder I got mine from just acquired a clear sable male haha!

They definitely are mentally more like an Aussie. My boy doesn't have a serious bone in his body. His mom did, but he's a goof like his dad.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I've never heard of them but they look really cute! They remind me of an Aussie with a tail, haha.. which I guess would be just like a BC. I love all of those breeds.


----------



## Faux (Aug 5, 2013)

Haha, they're somewhere in between a BC and Aussie! I got one because I couldn't decide between the two!

Although, some English Shepherds have naturally bobbed tails! My boy's mother had a half tail! English Shepherds, unlike Aussies are left natural, so they have a range of not much tail at all, to half tail, to full tail! They are never docked.


----------

